# Door Fan Recommendation



## velvetfoot (May 11, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a door fan (mounts in corner of door frame)?
I'm looking for one that's not too noisy, and don't want to slap something together out of computer parts.

(Sorry for the double post in the Hearth forum)

Thanks.


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (May 11, 2012)

The brand we sell here is called a Super Quiet Fan from sandhill whole sale


----------



## velvetfoot (May 11, 2012)

Thanks very much.
I saw that on line, and people seem to like it.
I'll give it a whirl (just in time for the summer  ).


----------



## Don2222 (May 11, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> Can anyone recommend a door fan (mounts in corner of door frame)?
> I'm looking for one that's not too noisy, and don't want to slap something together out of computer parts.
> 
> (Sorry for the double post in the Hearth forum)
> ...


 
Here is the pic of the one I use from Home Cheapo Depot!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/best-corner-fans-for-moving-air.62868/#post-783308


----------



## DexterDay (May 11, 2012)

I have an EntreeAir model (one speed) and a MinuteMan (2 speed and comes with 2 brackets, so it can be used in 2 different locations).

I like the Minuteman much better. 
1. It was cheaper
2. It has 2 speeds
3. It has 2 mounting brackets for 2 locations
4. It has better output and its quieter 

If you spend a little more money. You can get a Tjernlund Aireshare (through the wall fan) and they are Super quiet and allow the door to be closed in the Winter (corner doorway fans need door opened all the time).

Hope this helps. I got the Minuteman from www.Northlineexpress.com


----------



## velvetfoot (May 11, 2012)

I ordered several of the Minuteman.
Alas, it's only 1 speed and I think 1 bracket.
If they work awesomely, I'll think about cutting holes in the walls.


----------



## DexterDay (May 11, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> I ordered several of the Minuteman.
> Alas, it's only 1 speed and I think 1 bracket.
> If they work awesomely, I'll think about cutting holes in the walls.


Mine has High and Low and also 2 brackets. (Will take a pic later, when I get home). The 2 speed design was the selling point. I used corner fans for several yrs now. 

This past season, I installed through the wall fans. A Tjernlund Aireshare and some Broan #512's. The Broans are about as noisy as the corner fans, but its output is more than double them. That and the Broans were about $40. Only took about an hour to install (cutting hole, running power wire and switch).


----------



## velvetfoot (May 11, 2012)

Can I ask if the AireShare is quiet?
I can see an additional advantage of that approach in that it can be put right up near the ceiling, vs the door fan.


----------



## imacman (May 11, 2012)

The EntreeAire units are not that loud on the inlet side, but fairly noisy on the outlet side.  I think the plastic grate that surrounds it is the cause.

I'm contemplating taking mine apart this summer and cut a round hole the size of the fan blades on the outlet side and see what happens.....can't be any louder.


----------



## DexterDay (May 11, 2012)

The Aireshare is 10x quieter than the EntreeAir and 5x quieter than the Minuteman. Plus the inlet and outlet can be put as High or as Low as you want. I put the inlet up high and the outlet about mid-level. It utilizes the wall studs as a channel for the air...

I highly recommend.

Searh Tjernlund Aireshare here (up top). Smoke Show started a thread. It shows both of our installs.


----------



## smoke show (May 11, 2012)

The Aireshare is a super product. Kinda spendy, but you get what you pay for.

It didn't work that great in my situation. Its a situation where the door has to stay closed, so I'm trying to move the cold air out and pull warm air in a vent.

I added a fan behind the vent also which definately improved the situation.

If the corner fans work out for you and you don't mind the look and noise, go with it.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/tjernlund-aireshare-room-to-room-fan.79113/

Also have mine wire to a thermostat so its fully automatic.


----------



## Defiant (May 11, 2012)

I'm a fan of ceiling fans, not behind closed doors


----------



## DexterDay (May 12, 2012)

Here are a few pics....  (click on thumbnail to enlarge)
1. Shows the size comparison (Minuteman is smaller, but quieter, and better output)
2. Shows the High/Low on Minuteman
3. Shows bracket (there is one there and one on the basement door)
4. Shows the Broan #512 in my Sons room/wall.

The Aireshare I didnt add pics because of the Link provided by Smoke. I highly recommend the Tjernlund. Easy to install, SUPER QUIET, and very discrete looking (although pricey).


----------



## velvetfoot (May 22, 2012)

Tried the Minuteman fan. Too noisy, we feel.  Anybody want to buy some?


----------



## coaly (May 22, 2012)

I plug the Minuteman into a variable speed control and turn it down so it's extremely quiet. It moves just about as much air at half speed and you can't hear it.


----------



## DexterDay (May 22, 2012)

The Minuteman is quieter than the EntreeAir. If your looking for silent air movement. Then the Tjernlund Aireshare is about the only option. Unless you buy one of those fancy new Dyson (blade-less) fans. But they are table-top models. Pretty big and pretty pricey. 

I love our Minuteman. The noise doesn't bother us so much now. After a few years of using the EntreeAir's, its like a whisper in the wind.

Ceiling fans are also a great way to move air. We have several throughout the house (5 of them) and they run on Low (in reverse) when we are home and 2 of them run continuously on low, all day, every day (kitchen fan and dining room fan/pellet stove is in dining room).

Good luck in your search...  Every year there are new products brought to the market. Just have to find the one that best suits your needs.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on turning down the speed.  I might give that a whirl, although I might be throwing good money after bad.
I've already also put a ceiling fan at the top of the stairway, but I think that could be a waste too.
Oh well.


----------



## coaly (May 22, 2012)

You can always use a varible speed control that plugs in for light dimming, soldering iron temperature (I use it for stained glass) and heat lamps to get the exact heat output I need for chickens, ducks and newborn animals. I stole it for other uses so much, I bought another.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 22, 2012)

Thanks.  I'll look around and see if I can find one.


----------



## DexterDay (May 22, 2012)

coaly said:


> You can always use a varible speed control that plugs in for light dimming, soldering iron temperature (I use it for stained glass) and heat lamps to get the exact heat output I need for chickens, ducks and newborn animals. I stole it for other uses so much, I bought another.



I put a variable speed control on the Broan #512 through the wall fan and was advised to NOT run under 50%-60% load. That it would damage the motor..... When its on Full blast it Cranks the air... But it sounds like a jet engine. On mid-level, it still moves a tremendous amount of air and the sound levek is very bearable.

Are certain motors better with variable speed controls? Im no electrician.....


----------



## coaly (May 22, 2012)

I use the variable speed controls made for motors. Stay away from them marked "Incandescent only" for motors obviously. I believe the good ones have a capacitor in them to even out the flow. The motors that are AO or "Air Over" are cooled by the flow of air created by their load. Reducing speed reduces their own cooling capacity. The Minuteman is so small I don't see a overheat problem. Ours is quite a few years old, between 12 and 15 ? I take it apart to clean the blades and grille yearly and oil it. I heat one level 1850 sf. with a large cookstove (capable of 3000) and that fan is mounted high on the kitchen wall to balance the entire house. That is my sole heat source and is used 6 plus months out of the year.


----------

